# Wonder Woman



## The Master™

This I GOTTA SEE!!!

http://www.supanet.com/entertainment/film/news/39916/Whedon_wrangles_Wonder_Woman.html

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/film/4360927.stm


----------



## Alexa

GEE ! I wonder why ?


----------



## The Master™

Well, oh naughty one... Because I have always enjoyed Wonder Woman comics... *Blows raspberry*

But they never seem to portray her on tv/movies properly... Always a shame... But the cartoon version (Justice League) is almost there... A strong female role, with a nice soft centre... 

And I would like to see them try once again to get it right... If they fail, someone is going to suffer, when I rich and powerful!!!


----------



## Leto

As Joss Whedon (of Buffy fame) is supposed to direct it, you may have the Wonder woman you've always dreamed of.


----------



## Princess Ivy

Joss Wheedon seems to prefer stick thin shorties with no acting ability.

this is wonderwoman


----------



## Leto

And I still prefer Emma Peel, she was classy.


----------



## Foxbat

I agree with Ivy.

Linda whats-her-name will always be Wonder Woman to me


----------



## The Master™

HELL NO!! Not a Linda Carter look-a-like!!!! She was DIRE!!!

Couldn't act, and she was only on there for the titilation!! Wonder Woman should be female role-model!!!!


----------



## Princess Ivy

The Master™ said:
			
		

> HELL NO!! Not a Linda Carter look-a-like!!!! She was DIRE!!!
> 
> Couldn't act, and she was only on there for the titilation!! Wonder Woman should be female role-model!!!!


Sorry sweetie, Linda Carter is wonder woman. She could act, and is a female role model (irl) unfortunatly she had very little to work with in the original series. Wonder woman was always feminine, as well as being a hero. we really don't need some Buffy clone wearing the red white and blue


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

I wonder if they still keep the same theme tune?


----------



## Leto

Thanks a million. Now I'll have it in my head for the rest of the evening. Great


----------



## Circus Cranium

I used to play Wonder Woman when I was little. Which now that I think about it, was kind of strange; tying little boys up with my golden lasso.


----------



## Brian G Turner

Linda Carter is Wonderwoman...and more.


----------



## Mark Robson

Circus Cranium said:
			
		

> I used to play Wonder Woman when I was little. Which now that I think about it, was kind of strange; tying little boys up with my golden lasso.


 
I obviously grew up in the wrong neighbourhood, CC!   Have you still got the lassoo...


----------



## Princess Ivy

Circus Cranium said:
			
		

> I used to play Wonder Woman when I was little. Which now that I think about it, was kind of strange; tying little boys up with my golden lasso.


with me it was my black bikini and a skipping rope. hehe, singing the song, dumdumdum dum dum dum dum wonder womannnnn.
good memories.


----------



## Circus Cranium

Yes, the jump rope served well as a lasso; and braceletts stolen from mom's room for bullet deflectors.


----------



## Space Monkey

LMAO well, when I played Wonder Woman, I was naked and used to wiggle my bum all over for everyone to see and make sex noises and sell kisses for candy...  

Last time I saw Linda Carter, she was in some BAAAAD TV film called 'Why I posed for Playboy' or something, about a middle aged woman going through an identity crisis.  It was truly sad, and not in the way they wanted it to be.


----------



## Circus Cranium

ha ha ha ha


You're an a$$.


----------



## aurelio

I think Linda Carter's husband went to prison or something - for fraud or embezzlement...  ????   

I saw her in real life when they were making the show.  They filmed an episode at my college.  The weirdest thing was how incredibly thin she was.  On TV she didn't look that thin.

Later that year they shot a film with Goldie Hawn.  She was a stick too!  Thus it's true what they say - the camera adds 10 pounds - 'cause these ladies were reeeally skinny!!!


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Excellent news.  One for the lads to watch out for.


----------



## McMurphy

*Another Box Set Idea*

All this talk about the '70s Wonder Woman television series and Linda Carter is really tempting me to pick up the first season on DVD.

As if I needed help spending my money....


----------



## Foxbat

> All this talk about the '70s Wonder Woman television series and Linda Carter is really tempting me to pick up the first season on DVD.


 
I know what you mean- my copy is now ordered


----------



## Princess Ivy

Foxbat said:
			
		

> I know what you mean- my copy is now ordered


right, thats it, friday night we're all round your's to watch. I'll bring the wine, whos got the popcorn and doritos?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Oh yea, they show the old Wonder Woman serial on on eof the kiddy channels here. My sister and I watch it sometimes, only she complains that Linda's Wonder Woman doesn't kick enough ass.  BTW, does anyone agree with me that artist/writer John Byrne should NOT be allowed to draw Wonder Woman?


----------



## Princess Ivy

i've not read the books in years, example of his art please, then we can judge


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Well, for one thing his stories are so cliched compared to the cools stuff George Perez did in his run on WW. And I do _not _like how Byrne draws women, especially Wonder Woman. He needlessly made Wonder Woman all big-bosomy and he's given her that insipid Byrne-face, y'know that squarish thing with the broad cheekbones and big spiteating grin - urgh. 


Look:


----------



## Princess Ivy

not great, but certainly better than the cartoonish art  that is showing up all over the place.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

That's from the Justice League Adventures cartoon, which is a distinct look of its own. I kinda like it, but it is more cartoon-y than comic-book.


----------



## Leto

You prefer this look : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Princess Ivy

i prefer the silver age stuff


----------



## Leto

What ? She-Hulk battled Wonder Woman ?


----------



## Princess Ivy

there were so many cross overs in silver age, pre crisis, i assume it could have happened, although that is a piccy i found online


----------



## Princess Ivy

i'm hearing things i really don't like:
1. sandra bullock as the amazing amazon?or even worse, J-Lo
2. no star spangled panties! they're talking about changing her costume!


----------



## Alia

*Wonder Woman 2007*

Purely by mistake I stumbled upon this... 

Wonder Woman - Movie Info - Yahoo! Movies

Has anyone heard anything about it?


----------



## Dave

*Re: Wonder Woman 2007*

Yes, Joss Whedon is writing it. That's the same Joss as of 'Buffy' and 'Firefly'. He has written many screenplays that, unless you are a fan, you probably wouldn't have guessed were his.

This seems to be taking a very long time though, and I don't have any current infomation on it. Maybe someone can enlighten us.

Some info here: Whedonesque : Browse by category : Wonder Woman


----------



## Jim Colyer

*Re: Wonder Woman 2007*

I am waiting for this movie also.  There is a rumor that Kate Beckinsale will play Wonder Woman.  I do not think this will happen.  I believe Wonder Woman will be a complete unknown as Lynda Carter was in 1975.


----------



## jenna

*Re: Wonder Woman 2007*

This has been in the works for AAAAAAGGGGEEESSSSS I remember reading about it years ago, I was interested because Joss is writing it. That alone will make it worth seeing, unless they cast someone hideous as Wonder Woman. Which there's a pretty good chance they will! Kate Beckinsale would be awesome though...


----------



## dwndrgn

*Re: Wonder Woman 2007*

Kate Beckinsale, to me, would be too skinny and insubstantial for Wonder Woman - you need a large, beautiful woman who's got some meat on her!!  Hm, maybe I should audition?


----------



## Lucien21

*Re: Wonder Woman 2007*

It should be Eliza Dushku.


----------



## BookStop

*Re: Wonder Woman 2007*

I would love to see Liv Tyler get the role. She has the stature and beauty to pull it off.


----------



## jenna

*Re: Wonder Woman 2007*

I find Liv to be too gentle a soul to pull of an action hero. Eliza would rock, as would Angelina of course, and Monica Bellucci would be awesome if you want someone with curves!


----------



## intheknow

*Re: Wonder Woman 2007*

katherine mcfee- the american idol chick got a lot of buzz as well


----------



## speedingslug

*Re: Wonder Woman 2007*

Charisma Carpenter for me !


----------



## Hawkshaw_245

*Re: Wonder Woman 2007*

Charisma would be nice as Wonder Woman.  Monica Bellucci, though a fine actress, and bone fide love goddess, would not. Charlize Theron?


----------



## richhill1982

*Re: Wonder Woman 2007*

Charlize theron....Brilliant ......


What about Angelina Jolie?


----------



## BookStop

*Re: Wonder Woman 2007*

Joss Whedon drops Wonder Woman - second story down

Today's Buzz stories - CNN.com

I gotta say, I think Warner Bros. is probably making a huge mistake by not letting him do things his way. HOw many super hero films have there been in the last few years, and how many of them were good? At least Joss is known for being different, and I imagine he had great vision with this one too.


----------



## Dave

*Re: Wonder Woman 2007*

I had penciled in that I was going to see a 'Wonder Woman' by Joss Whedon. A 'Wonder Woman' by someone else would be, as Bookstop just said, just like every other superhero film.


----------



## Coolhand

*Re: Wonder Woman 2007*



Dave said:


> I had penciled in that I was going to see a 'Wonder Woman' by Joss Whedon. A 'Wonder Woman' by someone else would be, as Bookstop just said, just like every other superhero film.


 
Agreed. I have no interest in Wonder Woman per sea, always felt she was rather dull from a charactor point of view to be honest. (Invisible plane. Good Grief). However, anything Joss Whedon touches seems to come out interesting at the very least and bloody brilliant a lot of the time. Without the Joss-Man? Hmmm...
Mind you, perhaps another talented writer will step in and deliver the goods? Who knows?

Having said that, for containing pictures of Kate Beckinsale in a Wonder Woman costume, and just pictures of Monica Bellucci full stop I declare this thread the BEST THREAD EVER!


----------



## Carolyn Hill

*Re: Wonder Woman 2007*

Ack.  Horrible news.  I was looking forward to Joss's take on WW.  Now, I could care less if the movie ever gets made.


----------



## McMurphy

*Re: Wonder Woman 2007*



BookStop said:


> Joss Whedon drops Wonder Woman - second story down
> 
> Today's Buzz stories - CNN.com
> 
> I gotta say, I think Warner Bros. is probably making a huge mistake by not letting him do things his way. HOw many super hero films have there been in the last few years, and how many of them were good? At least Joss is known for being different, and I imagine he had great vision with this one too.



Now that is interesting because, how the the CNN ticker phrased it, Wheldon was fired from the project rather than the other way around.  I got to say, allowing him the drop status may be a publicist move because, in earlier news releases, the studio was not too happy with the fact that Joss had yet to even turn in a script as contracted.

As far as recent successes in super hero movies, I think the opposite is true:  they have been more successful because they have stayed truer to the comic book image.  Prime example?  Batman Begins.

Joss Whedon Dropped from Wonder Woman « FirstShowing.net

Joss Whedon dropped from Wonder Woman movie - TV Squad

Joss Whedon - "Wonder Woman" Movie - No more writing & directing for him !

While I was interested in seeing his take on the Wonder Woman franchise, I am more than tired with directors and writers coming along and deciding to completely alter iconic stories/images because he/she thinks themselves above the foundation of the project.


----------



## Coolhand

*Re: Wonder Woman 2007*



McMurphy said:


> While I was interested in seeing his take on the Wonder Woman franchise, I am more than tired with directors and writers coming along and deciding to completely alter iconic stories/images because he/she thinks themselves above the foundation of the project.


 
E.G The Transformers...

Sorry, sorry. It's just that it still-hurts-so-MUCH!

Anyhoo, that's a good point you make. I suppose I just have a lot of faith in old Joss to come up with something decent and watchable. Wonder Woman herself doesn't interest me, but Joss Whedon's writing does so perhaps my perspective is a little different to that of a fan of the source material.


----------

